# Forest Gump out on Blu Ray 1/3/09



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Life is like a box of chocolates....

Forest Gump is out on Blu Ray tomorrow....Amazon has it for $22.99, Best Buy $24.99, and Wally World is unusually highest at $25.86.

This is one classic with great footage worthy of adding to the collection.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tomorrow is *11*/3/09 

This is one movie I will add to my collection also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

redsoxfan26 said:


> Tomorrow is *11*/3/09
> 
> This is one movie I will add to my collection also.


Darn fat fingers...:lol:

Yes tomorrow (*11/3/09*) is the day.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought maybe Zemekis was using more movie magic to make it look like Forrest Gump did come out on 1/2009


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought maybe Zemekis was using more movie magic to make it look like Forrest Gump did come out on 1/2009


:lol::lol::lol:
Stupid is as stupid does....


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to see they are putting my favorite movie on blu-ray!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll get it without the chocolates... but I'll certainly be getting it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Got it for $23.99 with price match at Best Buy.

It was also nice to see the $10 rebate sticker on the front as well - send in proof of purchase from the standard DVD that I had from a couple years back...and get a $10 rebate check.

So my net will be $13.99 for the Blu Ray version...run Forrest run...


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I just didn't "get" this movie. Didn't seem like anything but an excuse to show that they could put Mr. Hanks into a bunch of historical footage...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

WERA689 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I just didn't "get" this movie. Didn't seem like anything but an excuse to show that they could put Mr. Hanks into a bunch of historical footage...


...yeah...its just you....:lol:


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

WERA689 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I just didn't "get" this movie. Didn't seem like anything but an excuse to show that they could put Mr. Hanks into a bunch of historical footage...


Perhaps this review will explain it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Galley said:


> Perhaps this review will explain it.


That's probably the best summary of this flick that I've ever seen.

I guess there's a reason it was nominated and won so many awards.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I've passed on this one for now. I enjoyed it in theaters, owned it on DVD and enjoyed watching it once or twice in that format and might get it again later, but don't see myself re-watching it again enough now to justify paying the current pricing on it. When it drops down to a range that makes it unforgivable not to buy it at, I'll probably pick it up again. Until then, I've spent enough on other classics lately, including Green Mile (that was a definite must own for me). And North By Northwest (absolutely must own for me).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I've passed on this one for now. I enjoyed it in theaters, owned it on DVD and enjoyed watching it once or twice in that format and might get it again later, but don't see myself re-watching it again enough now to justify paying the current pricing on it.


$13 is what I ended up paying for the Blu Ray...sounds pretty reasonable...

_($23 price match at Best Buy - $10 mail-in rebate check with proof of purchase from original standard DVD = $13 net price)._


----------

